# What A Mint, Working And Serviced Omega Electroquartz Worth????



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

I have the oportunity to buy a virtually mint, working and serviced (1 year ago at Biene) Omega electroquartz, with dark grey/black dial, white batton hands and red second hand. The watch is virtually pefect and running in the words of the seller 'like it was new'. It is SS case on an original SS bracelet. He is asking 550 euro, is this a good deal?

Thanks Tom


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have the oportunity to buy a virtually mint, working and serviced (1 year ago at Biene) Omega electroquartz, with dark grey/black dial, white batton hands and red second hand. The watch is virtually pefect and running in the words of the seller 'like it was new'. It is SS case on an original SS bracelet. He is asking 550 euro, is this a good deal?
> 
> Thanks Tom


Hi Tom.

I would say thats a fair price. These movements are pretty rare and catergorised as a speciality calibre by Omega, so i would imagine the service only was around 400 euro. With the added benefit of its original bracelet i would doubt you will find one cheaper.

Considering also that the early Omega electronic movements are gaining far more attention lately, prices i am sure will steadily rise.

If you like it Tom, and you have the funds, my advice is .....buy it!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Keith... Seems good value to me... I might even say its 'cheap'...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Considering also that the early Omega electronic movements are gaining far more attention lately


Largely due to JonW


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok... I wont buy anymore


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Ok... I wont buy anymore


somehow I'm taking that comment with a large pinch of salt









Rich


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I know a lot of us have started looking at them.

550 Euro is good value, if it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Got some pics and it looks lovely, it was serviced at Bienne in 2006 and comes with its original box! looks great! just waiting for him to com back to me with bank details! Figure it has to be worth a gamble.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

HEHEHE...I have to admit JonW is to blame for most of my Omega addictions.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom, thats no gamble at that price after a Bienne trip and with its box... it a no brainer mate.

hee hee... Im not the only one who is pushing the quality of these early quartz watches, they really, truely, are superb and you can see why they commanded the money at the time. IMHO you should get one before they are 'discovered' like the smf300 has been (and many of the other f300 models as well).


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

any chance of a pic of the item in question...I am not too sure what it looks like...

Thanks


----------

